# Kinderanhänger an Radon Skeen o. Stage  Diva



## Robby2107 (11. September 2016)

Servus zusammen,

bei uns steht Nachwuchs ins Haus und ich liebäugel gerade mit dem Singletrail ( https://www.tout-terrain.de/anhaenger/singletrailer/ ) oder dem Kolofogo (http://www.kolofogo.com/ )als Kinderanhänger. Beide werden an der Sattelstütze montiert und haben nur 1 Rad. 

Hat da jemand mit besagter Rad-Anhänger-Kombi Erfahrung oder gibt es seitens Radon hier sogar Bedenken?

Stage Diva Bj. 2013
Skeen Bj. 2014 

Gruß 
Robby


----------



## filiale (11. September 2016)

Radon wird das nicht erlauben und die Garantie / Gewährleistung verweigern. So wie JEDER andere Bikehersteller auch. Es gibt keine MTB mit Hängerfreigabe. Somit wäre ein Riss / Bruch des Sitzrohr ein Rahmenschaden den Du nicht ersetzt bekommst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. September 2016)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> bei uns steht Nachwuchs ins Haus und ich liebäugel gerade mit dem Singletrail ( https://www.tout-terrain.de/anhaenger/singletrailer/ ) oder dem Kolofogo (http://www.kolofogo.com/ )als Kinderanhänger. Beide werden an der Sattelstütze montiert und haben nur 1 Rad.
> 
> ...



Hi,

eine Montage eines Anhängers erfolgt in der Tat auf eigene Gefahr. Wir können/dürfen hier keine Freigabe geben, da die Belastungen auf den Rahmen durch unterschiedlichste Anhängerkonzepte nicht einheitlich prüfbar bzw. messbar sind.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Robby2107 (12. September 2016)

Servus zusammen,

und schonmal vielen Dank für die Antworten. 
Das es keine Garantie gibt bzw. auf eigene Gefahr geschieht war mir schon fast klar. Aber trotzdem wäre eine Einschätzung ganz brauchbar. Gibt ja genügend Papas und Mamas, die mit Nachwuchs unterwegs sind. 
Zudem wäre eine "Einschätzung" von Radon mal ganz hilfreich, ohne Gewähr natürlich, da ihr natürlich am besten um die Geometrie und das Material an der Stelle Bescheid wißt. 

Eilt auch nicht.


----------

